# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  "Απομονωμενα" tabs στο Safari

## Anasazi

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά!

Λοιπόν, θα το περιγράψω όσο καλύτερα μπορώ:

Στη δουλειά μου, κάνοντας login σε ένα link, μπορείς (μέσα από αυτό το link) να ανοίξεις 2 καρτέλες με (διαφορετικές) τιμές προϊόντων, έστω Α και Β!

Το θέμα είναι ότι αν ανοίξεις την Α και τη Β, η καρτελα Β αλλάζει και γινεται ιδια με την Α (ή το αντίστροφο).

Η μονη λυση ειναι να ανοιξω private window οπου κανω παλι login στο link για να ανοιξω μια απο τις 2 καρτελες.

Υπαρχει τροπος να "απομονωσω" καπως τις καρτελες Α και Β ωστε να μην επηρρεαζεται η μια απο την αλλη και να τις εχω και τις 2 στo ιδιο browser window?

Θα μου γλυτωνε τεραστιο χωρο απο το desktop, τον οποιο οντως χρειαζομαι!

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## famous-walker

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/containers

----------

